# Clearance Certificate



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone please advise me of the current requirements for a clearance certificate to leave Philippines. Can one be obtained at the airport?

I may need to go back to NZ for some medical treatment and don't want any hiccups.

Thank you


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Can I ask you what is your situation to make you worry about getting out of the Phils. cheers


----------



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

No situation. I have just learned my ACR-I card is all I need. No worries now.


----------

